# The Big Trip



## Paish (2 Feb 2005)

Well Ladies and Gents i am packing my things as i prepare to take a 6 hour drive to hand in all my paperwork to the recruiting center in edmonton. I hope everything comes out all right for me in the end, i applied for Rotp Arty as my first choice. Also i am just wondering if anyone else here applied this year?


----------



## Paish (8 Feb 2005)

Paish said:
			
		

> Well Ladies and Gents i am packing my things as i prepare to take a 6 hour drive to hand in all my paperwork to the recruiting center in edmonton. I hope everything comes out all right for me in the end, i applied for Rotp Arty as my first choice. Also i am just wondering if anyone else here applied this year?



Well got a call today, on the 18th ill be going down for testing, oh man i am so excited and nervous, i hope i pass!!


----------



## putz (8 Feb 2005)

Well I did my interview this year if that counts.  I'm now merit listed for (NCM) Infantry.


----------



## Paish (8 Feb 2005)

putz said:
			
		

> Well I did my interview this year if that counts.   I'm now merit listed for (NCM) Infantry.



What does merit listed mean?


----------



## Paish (15 Feb 2005)

Paish said:
			
		

> What does merit listed mean?



Update, got a call, On friday i have my interview, aptitude, medical, and fitness.

Its going so fast!


----------



## copecowboy (17 Feb 2005)

Paish said:
			
		

> Update, got a call, On friday i have my interview, aptitude, medical, and fitness.
> 
> Its going so fast!


]

the long wait comes after all of that!


----------



## Paish (18 Feb 2005)

copecowboy said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> the long wait comes after all of that!



Yeah i figured as much, i mean they have got alot of people to process!


----------



## copecowboy (18 Feb 2005)

Paish said:
			
		

> Yeah i figured as much, i mean they have got alot of people to process!



from my experience it all depends on what trade you take aswell.


----------



## Paish (18 Feb 2005)

copecowboy said:
			
		

> from my experience it all depends on what trade you take aswell.



I would like to become an artillery officer, what does your experience say about arty officer?? ???


----------



## Paish (19 Feb 2005)

Passed Aptitude, Did interview, Passed medical, Passed fitness,now the waiting begins!


----------



## armyrules (23 Feb 2005)

What is the merit list? Is it like a list of people that have already done their tests and just awaiting the call?


----------



## putz (23 Feb 2005)

Pretty much


----------



## armyrules (23 Feb 2005)

Thankx putz


----------

